# Car is in shop for diff whine



## 05 GTO M6_Ashton (Sep 24, 2006)

I am just wondering, is it factual that GM has to replace my whining rear unit because it is a TSB? I just want to make sure that it is in fact a TSB in case they try to deny my warranty claim.

Also, I was wondering if/when they replace the rear, does that mean I am getting new ring/pinion and limited slip or just a new housing? Should I be able to request that they install 3.90s at no extra charge if the gears are being replaced? 

Thanks guys


----------

